# pic of snow w/m controller instalation?



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

Does anyone have a pic of how/where they mounted their water meth controller under the hood of a mk4 w. 1.8t?

I've got my pump mounted in the fenderwell but now I am scratching my head looking for a good clean place to mount the controller. 

Any pics would be appreciated.


For those who may be interested here is how I have mounted my pump.









And here is my engine bay with limited space for a clean install.


----------



## sabbySC (Dec 29, 2009)

I solved the problem by making my own braket and installing the controller in a tidy spot. Here are a couple pics.

Looks decent, though I should switch from a secondary fuel pump to an upgraded in tank sometime to tidy things up some more.


----------



## forcefedjetta (Aug 14, 2003)

bad spot for the pump i had mine just like that and after a few months of driving in the rain the pump filled with water


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

I put my pump in about the same place and never had a problem.

I put the controller in the glovebox though; wanted it to stay clean.


----------

